# looking for uk bee keepers



## Ardilla (Jul 17, 2006)

Nice photos macro junkie. You may try Buckbee on this forum. His profile says he is in Devon - not too far from you. His website is http://www.biobees.com/

There is also this forum http://www.britishbee.org.uk/forum/index.php


----------



## macro junkie (Apr 24, 2008)

thank u.


----------



## PDCambs (Mar 25, 2008)

Where abouts in Sommerset are you?

There are some great beekeepers all over the west country, I know a few around Devizes and Taunton; or try contacting your local beekeeping association they will put you in touch with someone close to you...

http://www.somersetbeekeepers.org.uk/


Best of luck


Peter
Cambridge UK


----------



## macro junkie (Apr 24, 2008)

PDCambs said:


> Where abouts in Sommerset are you?
> 
> There are some great beekeepers all over the west country, I know a few around Devizes and Taunton; or try contacting your local beekeeping association they will put you in touch with someone close to you...
> 
> ...



hi...ui ttryed somersetbeekeepers.org but its not very easy to get in contact with people..i live about 40 mins from tauton in yeovil..shooting in taunton would be ideal..if u could arrange a metting that would be great..a friend of mine has just shot a hive with the same rig im using..the results are stunning - http://www.flickr.com/search/?q=bee hive&[email protected]


----------

